# Il vostro film italiano preferito



## sundroplets

Per me i film sono molto importante e un altro modo a conoscere la cultura italiana.  Sopratutto e' un oportunita' a sentire coloqui in italiano.  Che ne dite se ci scambiamo i nostri film preferiti?  

Oltre dei film gia' ben conosciuti come .... La Vita e' Bella, Il Postino e Cinema Paradiso, quali sono i vostri film preferiti?

Ecco sono i film che vi consiglio:

*Ciao Professore- questo e' bellisimo sopratutto per vedere un po' la cultura tramite il nord e' sud d'italia.
*Volevo Pantelone- E' stato tanto tempo da quando ho visto questo film, ma l'ho trovato molto bello per vedere il perspettivo di una ragazzina italiana.
*Il Respiro- Mi e' piaciuto questo soppratutto per il dialetto siciliano eppure le bellisime panorame nel film!  

Ok, ora tocca voi


----------



## Jana337

Dear friends,

I feel uneasy about the recent wave of "favorite xxx" threads. In principle, they are of course permissible, but not without a specific linguistic or cultural content. 

Sundroplets, could you please tell us how those movies contribute to one's understanding of Italy, its culture, language, history, whatever?

Many thanks for understanding,

Jana


----------



## Andre Balian

Ho appena visto *Johnny Stecchino*, con Benigni (e sua moglie, come sempre).  E' spassoso.  Se non avete gia` visto, vi consiglio molto. E si puo' vedere un po' della cultura di Sicilia, e un po' dei problemi con i mafiosi. La mia professoressa mi ha detto che c'e` qualche realta` nel rispetto di questo. 

 Anch'io ho visto Il Respiro, e questo film succede* in Lampedusa, una bella isola. Si puo' vedere molto della cultura li`, ma il film e' tutto dialetto. E' molto strano, ma buono ancora. 

Un altro film che vi consiglio e' Pane e Tulipani, una commedia romantica con belle scene di Venezia (in massima parte) e meravigliosi caratteri. 

Anche a mi piacciono i film di Fellini, ma non ho visto molti di questi.  

* - come si dice "takes place", o "is set"


----------



## shamblesuk

Andre,

Penso che sia 'si svolge'.

shamblesuk




			
				Andre Balian said:
			
		

> Ho appena visto *Johnny Stecchino*, con Benigni (e sua moglie, come sempre). E' spassoso.  Se non avete gia` visto, vi consiglio molto. E si puo' vedere un po' della cultura di Sicilia, e un po' dei problemi con i mafiosi. La mia professoressa mi ha detto che c'e` qualche realta` nel rispetto di questo.
> 
> Anch'io ho visto Il Respiro, e questo film succede* in Lampedusa, una bella isola. Si puo' vedere molto della cultura li`, ma il film e' tutto dialetto. E' molto strano, ma buono ancora.
> 
> Un altro film che vi consiglio e' Pane e Tulipani, una commedia romantica con belle scene di Venezia (in massima parte) e meravigliosi caratteri.
> 
> Anche a mi piacciono i film di Fellini, ma non ho visto molti di questi.
> 
> * - come si dice "takes place", o "is set"


----------



## sundroplets

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dear friends,
> 
> I feel uneasy about the recent wave of "favorite xxx" threads. In principle, they are of course permissible, but not without a specific linguistic or cultural content.
> 
> Sundroplets, could you please tell us how those movies contribute to one's understanding of Italy, its culture, language, history, whatever?
> 
> Many thanks for understanding,
> 
> Jana


 
I have updated my initial post to refect my motives for starting such a thread. I hope this is acceptable.


----------



## Andre Balian

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Andre,
> 
> Penso che sia 'si svolge'.
> 
> shamblesuk


Grazie Shamblesuk.  Questa parole e' perfetto.  



			
				Jana said:
			
		

> Dear friends,
> 
> I feel uneasy about the recent wave of "favorite xxx" threads. In principle, they are of course permissible, but not without a specific linguistic or cultural content.


Benché ti capisco benissimo, forse non vuoi usare "xxx" in questa situazione. So che non ho ancora visto un thread "Qual e' il vostro xxx film preferito!


----------



## V52

Dear Sundroplets!
You are opening an abyss, a whirlpool with your wonderful idea! I guess it should need a Thread in Cultural Issues, there we 'll debate untill next 2200! BTW , i am an AUTHORITY about Italian movies of Fourties, Fifties, Sixties, Seventies and more on! I'm joking of course, but I am really fond of Italian Cinema. It is not only my job, but a real passion. While I'm writing here in my studio, hundreds of VHS's and DVD's are looking at me from the walls!  
Vittorio


----------



## Don Zauker

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Dear Sundroplets!
> You are opening an abyss, a whirlpool with your wonderful idea! I guess it should need a Thread in Cultural Issues, there we 'll debate untill next 2200! BTW , i am an AUTHORITY about Italian movies of Fourties, Fifties, Sixties, Seventies and more on! I'm joking of course, but I am really fond of Italian Cinema. It is not only my job, but a real passion. While I'm writing here in my studio, hundreds of VHS's and DVD's are looking at me from the walls!
> Vittorio


Vittorio, are you Cecchi Gori perhaps? 

However, I'm on your brainwave, I too like movies a lot.

Speaking of italian movies, it is difficult to me to sort them out by preference, cause there are so many I like very much but speaking of outstanding titles I would say:
- Non ci resta che piangere
- Otto e mezzo (and many other by Fellini)
- Ladri di Biciclette
- Ultimo Tango a Parigi
- L'armata Brancaleone
- Per un pugno di dollari
- Amici miei


----------



## Don Zauker

sundroplets said:
			
		

> Per me i film sono molto importanti e un altro modo per conoscere la cultura italiana. Sopratutto rappresentano un'oportunita' per sentire dialoghi in italiano. Che ne dite se ci scambiamo i nostri film preferiti?
> 
> Oltre ai film gia' ben conosciuti come .... La Vita e' Bella, Il Postino e Nuovo Cinema Paradiso, quali sono i vostri film preferiti?
> 
> Questi sono i film che vi consiglio:
> 
> *Ciao Professore- questo e' bellisimo sopratutto per vedere un po' la (diversa) cultura tra il nord e' il sud d'italia.
> *Volevo i Panteloni- E' passato tanto tempo da quando ho visto questo film, ma l'ho trovato molto bello per vedere (la vita) dalla prospettiva di una ragazzina italiana.
> *Il Respiro- Mi e' piaciuto questo soppratutto per il dialetto siciliano e per i bellisimi panorami nel film!
> 
> Ok, ora tocca voi


 Great topic and Good Italian. Ther are some minor mistakes I've tried to correct. HTH


----------



## Don Zauker

Andre Balian said:
			
		

> Ho appena visto *Johnny Stecchino*, con Benigni (e sua moglie, come sempre). E' spassoso.  Se non lo avete gia` visto, ve lo consiglio molto. Vi si puo' vedere un po' della cultura di Sicilia, e un po' dei problemi con i mafiosi. La mia professoressa mi ha detto che c'e` qualche realta` rispetto a questo.
> 
> Anch'io ho visto Il Respiro, e questo film succede* in Lampedusa, una bella isola. Si puo' vedere molto della cultura del posto, ma il film e' tutto in dialetto. E' molto strano, ma buono ugualmente.
> 
> Un altro film che vi consiglio e' Pane e Tulipani, una commedia romantica con belle scene di Venezia (in massima parte) e meravigliosi personaggi.
> 
> Anche a me piacciono i film di Fellini, ma non ne ho visti molti.
> 
> * - come si dice "takes place", o "is set"


 Good Italian, some minor corrections, if you don't mind.


----------



## V52

Don Zauker said:
			
		

> Vittorio, are you Cecchi Gori perhaps?
> 
> However, I'm on your brainwave, I too like movies a lot.
> 
> Speaking of italian movies, it is difficult to me to sort them out by preference, cause there are so many I like very much but speaking of outstanding titles I would say:
> - Non ci resta che piangere
> - Otto e mezzo (and many other by Fellini)
> - Ladri di Biciclette
> - Ultimo Tango a Parigi
> - L'armata Brancaleone
> - Per un pugno di dollari
> - Amici miei


No I'm not the Senator! I am another Vittorio  (less, more less important)
Anyway I'd really like a cultural thread about this topic, I am waiting for the opening of it by the starter of this one (an inevitable courtesy) .
I adore all the movies you quoted.
Vittorio


----------



## ThePatriot

Andre Balian said:
			
		

> * - come si dice "takes place", o "is set"


I think "è ambientato" is more common than "si svolge".
So:

Questo film è ambientato a Lampedusa.


----------



## sundroplets

I have moved the thread, I kept it in italian and just posted the same question (with the corrections, thank you!)  I hope you all will re-add the films you have recommended.

Also, I hope anyone reading who would like to contribute will search for the thread Italian Cinema and join us!

Grazie,
~Rachel


----------



## Maldini

Ciao

Un tale thread sembra apparire su tutti i forum della lingua italiana!! Questi sono alcuni dei i miei film italiani preferiti:

Il Postino
Ladri di Biciclette
Ladri di Sapponette
Cinema Paradiso
La Vita è Bella
Volere Volare
Johnny Stecchino
La Stanza del Figlio

Ci sono probabilmente più!

Mi piace particolamente i fiilm di Maurizio Nichetti (Ladri di Sapponette e Volere Volare). L'uomo è un genio!

Peter


----------



## V52

Per fortuna si parla di cinema! 
Vittorio


----------



## luke_77

Un bellissimo film italiano che è uscito da poco nelle sale cinematografiche è: Romanzo criminale con Stefano Accorsi.

Cool!


----------



## leenico

> Ho appena visto Johnny Stecchino, con Benigni (e sua moglie, come sempre).


 I thought this film was hilarious.


----------



## TrentinaNE

In maggio di quest'anno ho visto *La meglio gioventù* al cinema. È un film meraviglioso, ma lungo -- sei ore! Era fatto per la televisione, ma quando era finito, RAI (se ricordo bene) ha deciso che il film si occupava di troppe cose politiche (pazzi!), quindi non lo ha trasmesso. Allora i produttori hanno cominciato a farlo vedere al cinema a Roma ed è diventato un fenomeno. Quando l'ho visto qui a Boston, c'era bisogna di pagare due volte, come andare a due film di tre ore ognuno. Ma sono stata affascinata della sua storia di una famiglia italiana tra gli anni di 1966 e 2003, una famiglia di persone buone ma non perfette, che si confrontavano con (di?) molti cambiamenti della vita italiana durante questo periodo. L'ho visto ancora una volta su DVD ed adesso aspetto una copia che un amico mi porterà quando torna dal suo visita in Italia. Non vedo l'ora di guardarlo ancora.

Elisabetta


----------



## Pamela fluente

Ma perche', Vittorio Cecchi Gori sa scrivere ??



			
				Don Zauker said:
			
		

> Vittorio, are you Cecchi Gori perhaps?


----------



## walnut

Considering Rachel opened a new thread in Cultural Issues on the same topic, and sharing the doubts Jana exposed in post #2, I'm closing this one.  Walnut
PS "Favourite xxx" type threads easily get chatty: may I ask you to help our Cultural Issues colleagues keeping the thread on topic and not too chatty?  Thanks in advance.


			
				sundroplets said:
			
		

> I have moved the thread, I kept it in italian and just posted the same question (with the corrections, thank you!)  I hope you all will re-add the films you have recommended.
> 
> Also, I hope anyone reading who would like to contribute will search for the thread Italian Cinema and join us!
> 
> Grazie,
> ~Rachel


----------



## AmoL'italiano

Ciao-

Qualcuno pensa di dei film d'italia che dovrei guardare? (Should I have used "debba" there or was "dovrei" correct?) 

Ho visto il film si chiama "Cinema Paradiso," e l'amo molto! Ci sono altri film bene d'italiano? Ci sono film posso guardare che mi auitara' a imparare l'italiano o che puo' impararmi di l'italiano culture?

Grazie!

Dylan


----------



## TimLA

AmoL'italiano said:
			
		

> Ciao-
> 
> Qualcuno pensa di dei film d'italia che dovrei guardare? (Should I have used "debba" there or was "dovrei" correct?)
> 
> Ho visto il film si chiama "Cinema Paradiso," e l'amo molto! Ci sono altri film bene d'italiano? Ci sono film posso guardare che mi auitara' a imparare l'italiano o che puo' impararmi di l'italiano culture?


 
Non so se _dovresti_ guardare, però _vorresti_ guardare

Johnny Stecchino
Il Mostro
A Night on Earth
Caro Diario
Ciao! Professore
Un Americano a Roma
Asterix e Obelix
Cose da Pazzi

Sono multi, ma mi piace molto commedia, in particulare Benigni -- spesso dificile -- però mi fa ridere quando capisco.


----------



## Jana337

My remark from the second post hasn't expired. 
Please avoid lists of movies you like. You should explaining their cultural relevance.

Jana


----------



## TimLA

TimLA said:
			
		

> Non so se _dovresti_ guardare, però _vorresti_ guardare
> 
> Johnny Stecchino
> Il Mostro
> A Night on Earth
> Caro Diario
> Ciao! Professore
> Un Americano a Roma
> Asterix e Obelix
> Cose da Pazzi
> 
> Sono multi, ma mi piace molto commedia, in particulare Benigni -- spesso dificile -- però mi fa ridere quando capisco.


 
I'll respond to myself in response to Jana's comments which I believe are excellent.
My list is chosen because they are all primarily made in Italian. When I watch something on TV and in the movies I don't want to see Conan dubbed because looking at the lips helps me understand...so thus my desire to have it in Italian (A Night on Earth is one minor exception, but I include it because the section on Rome with Benigni is all in Italian and is an absolute screamer!). Second I like things that aren't to "deep" because the language becomes a little too complex - thus the comedy. Caro Diario is a bit deep, but I can understand it. Un Americano a Roma is a classic, but is understandable, and very Roman. Ciao! Professore is an elementary school teacher working with kids, so it tends to be a bit easier. With respect to Asterix and Obelix - I just like them...


----------



## AmoL'italiano

Can you put them in order of eaisest to understand and hardest to understand? My italian is intermediate/early intermediate (I know all tenses well except subjunctive and sometimes I have trouble with imperfect.)


----------



## TimLA

AmoL'italiano said:
			
		

> Can you put them in order of eaisest to understand and hardest to understand? My italian is intermediate/early intermediate (I know all tenses well except subjunctive and sometimes I have trouble with imperfect.)


 
Something like this:
Johnny Stecchino, Ciao! Professore
Il Mostro, Caro Diario, A Night on Earth
Cose da Pazzi, Asterix e Obelix, Un Americano a Roma

I wouldn't worry too much about tenses, you can often figure them out by context. The biggest problem for me is idioms, and if you own the movie, you can watch it over and over and then start a thread on this forum to help you with the difficult/local/idiomatic phrases.


----------



## sweetiepie

is set, takes place...
in this case the best translation could maybe be

è ambientato...
ciao!


----------



## themire

Hi all,

I very much like watching Italian movies with subtitles to improve my Italian and to learn more about the country. I've already seen several films but have run out of ones to watch.
I've seen the likes of:

La Meglio Gioventu
I cento passi
L'ultimo Bacio
La vita e' bella.
Il Postino

Anyone got any other (preferably more recent) ones to recommend?

Thanks


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

"La tigre e la neve" with Benigni is a wonderful movie too, in my opinion  

Simona


----------



## themire

Cool, I'll check that out.
I've also seen Il Mostro with him.


----------



## Wolverine

Here's my try.

I'd like to talk about the movie *Romanzo Criminale *(movie directed by Michele Placido). There is also the book Romanzo Criminale (written by Giancarlo de Cataldo)

http://www.romanzocriminale.it/home.html

I think that it's a great movie but very difficult for the topics.
(the movie It's about a famous criminal organization , the _banda della magliana_)

http://www.misteriditalia.it/banda-magliana/

The film is more a film.. something it's true something it's fiction, but the book it's incredible, because it's written by an ex magistrate who has a great concept of history and narration.

Those things (the topics) are Italy's recent history (the bad one), but the movie It's beautiful for the screenplay, the music and the photgraphy.

Ciao


----------



## Sierra

I am SO not refined compared to some of the posters here  

I'm not sure how "educational" they are, but I always get a kick out of watching Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo films!! They're hilarious and I've actually learnt a lot of vocabulary from them  

They use contemporary language and sound like the people you'd meet / hear everyday. I find that the settings they're in are more relevant to me today than more dramatic/other period films - so I can better figure out what the "appropriate" expressions might be in a certain situation.

Not to take away from serious films of course...


----------

